# FAC - Sept. '10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good morning! Happy Sept. 1st and here's hoping that this brings with it cooler weather. This morning it is a glorious 45 degrees when I got up. Thanks to my little bird for the reminder to post the new FAC :buds: 

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) we come here to talk about anything and everything that is important to our lives. It is a good place for any new members to introduce themselves. And a good place to touch base everyone if you have been too busy to post anywhere else. This is a busy time of year for everyone. The harvests are coming in from the gardens, canning is taking place, and the call of autumn in the air is calling for fiber usage.

I've been busy spinning :nanner: Over the weekend the weather was unbareably hot but the mornings were cool and blissful with a warm breeze so I took my wheel onto the back deck and sat and spun all morning long. I got about 4 skeins spun up and more to do. GAM more skeins will be on the way soon.

In other life issues the BF is staying here for his 3 week vacation. This is a trial run for both of us. If we don't kill each other in these three weeks than the relationship will most likely work out. So far so good. I've been on my own for about 15 years so having someone, other than my children, in my space is interesting to say the least :teehee: Things at work continue to be rotten. I used to love my job but now it just sucks. I don't really think it is the job but my bosses, they don't play well with others :flame: Oh well! I will continue my search for something else. 

So, what are you all working on or planning for the fall/winter fiber season?


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Hello Everyone,
Marchwind good luck and have fun these three weeks WIHH that is great about your little ways of showing cf you love him. It keeps the romance and fun in it. I don't get to post often but I do love coming here and reading everyone's post. It makes me feel that I'm not so different after all. lol
The weather here has been in the 90's again but we are susposed to be getting some much needed rain here in Indiana. My garden is about done I just have a few peppers and grape tomatos left. I am looking forward to fall weather here. It is my fave time of year. I just finished a baby blanket for a friend of mine. I have been also making dishclothes and the japenese dish scrubbers. Have a great month everyone:nanner:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I had fun yesterday, a friend and I went to the State Fair and participated in a spinning demo. A lady from Mexico came and told us how her grandmother would put raw wool in a pillowcase (dry) and beat it with a stick to get all the dirt and VM out. Then they would lay it in the sun to get all the bugs out (my wool does NOT have bugs, tyvm) and then they would wash it in the river. My friend asked what kinds of spinning wheels they had, and she said "Not like those, big ones," (her English was pretty good, but not great) and my friend said, "Oh, like a Great Wheel?" hee hee, the ladies had taken it to the mill, they are modern, you know.  It was funny to watch my friend's face as she realized that not everyone spins wool because it's a hobby, lol.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

More jelly making today.

I swear to bob the apple & grape jellies set up yesterday, but they looked like syrup this morning. Back on the heat with a bit more sugar & pectin.

Put up another 8 half-pints of new apple jelly today (besides the grape rebatch and the apple rebatch - which ended up with one of the grape half-pints in it. ooops)

Some apple butter done last night and I have to finish it up this afternoon (just heat and jar it up)


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> More jelly making today.
> 
> I swear to bob the apple & grape jellies set up yesterday, but they looked like syrup this morning. Back on the heat with a bit more sugar & pectin.


I hate it when that happens. I have some pear "butter" that is actually pear syrup/sauce and I will not bother to redo it. It'll go well in yogurt this winter or over plain ice cream. 

Hot work, canning.

Best wishes, Marchie, on your new adventure. I hope this one's a decent sort. :grump: <-- this is me, remembering that last one


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> More jelly making today.
> 
> I swear to bob the apple & grape jellies set up yesterday, but they looked like syrup this morning. Back on the heat with a bit more sugar & pectin.
> 
> ...


I had some plum last year that did that and we ended ip using part of it for syrup on pancakes oh it was so so so so so so good that way!!! Was lazy this year and did not get any done. Maybe next year.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

The cool weather hit here with a vengeance, It was 87 yesterday and 62 today. Lots of canning, I even pulled a bunch of huge chunks of venison out of the freezer and canned that up. So nice to have the freezer space back. The various winter squashes produced well and looks like I should have plenty to sell.

Just finished up a Chullo hat for the shop and starting a few more. Waiting on a big batch ($75!)of Purewool I bought from an online acquaintance so I can start on a few more. At $6 a skein shipped it was impossible to pass up, I should have taken every skein she had. 

My little guy is growing up fast, he'll be 3 in a few months. Unfortunately, house breaking is not part of his maturation process at this point in time. I need to put it back on the back burner yet again as it is becoming a power struggle. Very frustrating!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Puppies are so much fun! These little ones will be 4 weeks tomorrow. Here's a picture of my 'Chow Hound'!


----------



## SteelRose (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello All, I am new to the Fiber Arts forum and saw this as a wonderful opportunity to introduce myself. My name is Rhiannon, My fiance and I just moved to Alabama (he grew up here, I grew up in Seattle, we had been living in Denver) and are hoping to get our own set up soon. 

I am a knitter and am looking at learning to spin soon. I also sew a lot, and we are looking at getting into reenactments ( I used to do SCA back in Washington).

Anyways thats a bit about me.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi SteelRose. Welcome to the forum. I grew up in WA too, in Skagit county.

What type of projects do you like to knit?


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I just sent this big box of Targhee off to Zeilingers. Now I get to sit and wait to see what comes back! Very curious as I've always processed the wool myself. The thought of ready to go roving for the winter season........ummm.....I may just park in one spot for a month or so. 

SteelRose: Welcome! I grew up out in the foothills. Now in North Central WA. Curious to know what you enjoy knitting as well!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

SteelRose, welcome. It's great to see another Southerner here -- it's kind of hard this time of year to hear the Northern reports of cool weather, well, it's cool here too -- only in the 80's today -- I might need to put on a sweater.

Cyndi, those dear puppies must keep you smiling.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold SteelRose! So glad you stopped by and took the time to introduce yourself. That's a big change from Pacific NW to the SE of the USA.

What do you like to knit? We are the place to be if you want to learn to spin. We have helped many people learn. Just say when and you will have all the help you can get or need.

Cyndi that puppy is adorable. 

I'm loving this cool/cold weather. My fruit trees are heavy with fruit almost ready. I have a huge lot of plums this year. I think I'd like to make plum jam or butter with them. They are so good to eat too. For years I made green tomato chutney, I looked for the recipe this year and I cannot find it any place. The recipes I've found are nothing like the one I make. This is driving me nuts. I swear it was in one of my books but I cannot find it. How infuriating is that. My porch roof is in the process of being re-shingled. My BF has been diligently studying and working on it for awhile now. He got all the old shingles off last week before all the big wind. Today he is replacing some of the old boards. This is quite the under taking. He is a far braver person than I am for tackling a big job without ever having done such a thing before.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

March,
I have a friend that makes plum chutney. It is delicious. You might try that with some of the plums also.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Grams thanks, I saw a recipe for a plum chutney. Maybe I will try it


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I just sat and read through this thread. Ya'll have been busy already!
Welcome SteelRose! great to see you here. I know you will love it. 

Marchie, sounds like that BF is possibly a keeper! If you can get work out of him, that is good! 

Love the puppy picture. Puppies are so cute. But don't think I want another one for a long long time.. 

My spinning is getting better. Some day I will spin as good as ya'll. But it is making me want a drum carder real bad. Luvz - did you ever figure out how to make one???

I just knitted up a baby hat for a friend, got some baby socks almost done and found some bad boo boo's so I took them all apart. I will restart them later. Started a blankie for 10yr old DS, will start a shawl for my DIL soon. And I want to get those house slippers done that I bought the kit for eons ago. 
AND - getting ready for the sock KAL! 
I need to be really busy now, I have lots to do for Christmas. 4 quilts and tons of knitting.

In my non-knitting life - DS #1 and I got our new website off the ground and are promoting it like crazy, trying to get our customer base enlarged. I am finished building one website and just polishing it, recently got another one I am working on. I could use about 4 more customers there too. The income is in a serious bind. AND it is cutting into my fiber addiction (not good!)

Oh and the fun part - I found a knitting group that meets about 45 min away. They don't know any spinners, but are already asking to see me spin. :umno: DH rolled his eyes about my wanting to go. He said it was 'old women with nothing to do' :huh:
lol! I think they are all younger than me.
ok, off to do a tad of knitting before turning in.


----------



## backtotheland (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi! I'm backtotheland and I'm fairly new to this board. I have been lurking and reading all the wonderful things you ladies do so I thought I'd join in.

I spin and knit and used to have a small farm with sheep, goats, chickens and a horse. I left that a year ago but will be going back to country living in November. I finally found a place.

I've been busy knitting socks. I have a friend who wanted a pair so I made her a pair with some store bought yarn I had and she absolutely loved them. She is just learning to knit and had a lot of sock yarn. I haven't knitted with fine yarn like that in about 28 years but I thought I'd give it a try for her and started her a pair on a pair of size 2 needles. I thought I was going to really dislike it but I actually started the sock on Thursday and have just now started working the heel. I really kind of like it. I'm into sock mode I guess. I made my 18 yo DD a pair and have started on a pair of heavy socks for her boyfriend for Christmas (he is into ice fishing). Along with the socks I'm going to make him a pair of fingerless mittens and a hood.

Well, that about it for me right now.

Thanks ladies for having such a wonderful board.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome, SteelRose and backtotheland! Nice to have you join us. Great group here. They don't even seem to mind that I hang out here even though I don't knit or spin (or maybe I haven't confessed to that yet--eek!).


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Weever, you do realize that, resistance is futile...you will be assimilated. :cowboy:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Have at it, Lana. All I need is an extra hour or two in my day...or a maid.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Mamaj- never did build one yet got a really good deal on one but thinking about replacing the drum with a fine one the using the extra drum and building one. I am going to call the place in the uk about the carding cloth for the licker sometime in the coming week, if I am still sane by then all 5 boys are here and there has not been a 30 minute span of no fighting yet.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Welcome Backtotheland! so glad your here.

Lana-your absolutely correct.  We will get weever yet. lol!

AND - Weever - you have the wrong perspective. YEP. GAM set me straight,and she was right. Housework must be delegated or totally ignored.
Knitting must be first and foremost. :teehee:


Luvz - keep me posted. I either need to build a drum carder or get rich or find one cheapy cheap or something.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Backtotheland Welcome to the Fold! 

Weever the Fiber forum is for all fiber people not just the spinners and knitters. Having said that I will agree that we will get to you one way or the other  Spinning goes so well with weaving you know.

Woohoo WIHH way to use the first spun. I bet you will love those socks when winter hits.


----------



## backtotheland (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

WIHH I've been trying to get her hooked for years and a couple years ago it happened. She wants to learn to weave too so I'm going to get her a little table top loom for her birthday in October. She has a really nice barn that would be just perfect for some sheep so I'll work on that next. She loved mine when I had them. Never can tell.

I love big bulky wool socks for the winter, actually any hand-made sock will do but I really like wool. 

I had to take out the sock that I was making for my friend because I use the same pattern all the time and adjust the needle size and measurements for the type of yarn I'm using and I thought because I was using thinner yarn I would have to go longer - wrong, wrong. So I took it back out yesterday morning and went to her house last night for a barbeque and took it along. She was thrilled, even though it wasn't done. They will be by next week though and she will have another pain. She wants to get together next week-end and start her own pair of socks. We'll get her there. I told her after she makes her first pair of socks we'll start a vest.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

weever said:


> Have at it, Lana. All I need is an extra hour or two in my day...or a maid.


Ooooo!!!!! A challenge! I love a challenge. :sing: LOL!!

Even with an extra hour or two, life has a way of invading that time. It's the knitting and spinning that help me get through all the other hours of the day. I'd made about 3-4 extra hours in my day.....then we went and moved here and I'm in the red by 5. LOL 

I'm not sure where my maid went, I think she may be hiding in one of the closets during daylight hours. This would explain the case of the vanishing food during the nighttime hours (until now I just assumed it was the teen male I have wandering around).


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

This is the spinning corner I put together, I forgot to take a pic with the desk opened, it's all full of yarn and roving, and a jar with all my crochet hooks.










I also went garage saleing with a friend of mine, and I found the cutest little vase, I bought it for 50 cents. I thought you all would get a kick out of it.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

A final update on Elly from her papa. Elly is my niece who had surgery on her skull a few weeks ago. Thank you for praying:

I'm happy to report that Elly's surgery went well. We spent 5 long days in the hospital and were happy to go home. 

The team of surgeons reconstructed the entire front portion of her skull down to her eyes to correct the fused bones. The surgery took just under 5 hours, followed by a night in the pediatric intensive care unit. What a job these nurses have! Even though we were sad and concerned to see Elly in pain after the surgery, it was in a way more painful to see these other poor sick kids all around us. The boy next to Elly had doctors and nurses working on him the entire time we were in the ICU. We were happy the next day when both Elly and the boy next to us got discharged to a normal hospital room. 

For the first few days Elly had a giant wrap over her head. All we could see was her tiny little face poking out from her giant head dressing. On day 3 the doctors removed the wrap to reveal her new look and the zig-zag incision that stretched from ear-to-ear. Like all kids that go through this surgery (there was one other boy there that had the same surgery the day before), Elly's whole head swelled enormously. Her skin was so taut it was shiny and she couldn't open her eyes until late into day 3. 

Amazingly, she started to eat the day after surgery and was soon off the morphine. By the time we went home she was only taking the occasional tylenol. She woke up a lot in the night the first 2 weeks after surgery, but I'm happy to report that she's back to her old sleep patterns, waking once or twice a night. A doctor told us that if an adult had to go through this surgery, they would need 6 months of recovery. Kids heal fast!

She's almost 8 months old now and absolutely adores her brother. It is obvious she is feeling good because she's constantly moving and is trying to learn how to crawl. She just cannot sit still! 

We are forever grateful for all of the prayers for Elly. God was obviously at work through the entire process. We drew such comfort from knowing so many people were praying for Elly.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever thank you for sharing the happy ending with us. I am happy to hear that Elly is well into her recovery and enjoying life again.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Priase God! Thanks so much for the update Weever. I've been wondering about & praying for Elly


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Weaver, thanks so much for updating us! I'm so happy it all went well! Praise God!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ahhh Weever, that warms my heart. So happy for the good outcome.

I spent hours today looking at patterns and yarn. I gave in to the pressure and ordered some new needles. I just HAD to have them ya know. :happy:

I am thinking about knitting shawls for my sisters and have been really wanting to order some of the new Patons lace yarn. It looks so fuzzy and awesome. I may order it yet. 

In the rest of my life (if there is any) I have pears begging to be canned, and grapes too. I need to get off the computer and away from the knitting and do so! lol! But not yet. hehe! 

Other than that things are sorta pleasant, a tad warm here, but pleasant. 
Finances are still a wreck and tighter than tight - but I did manage to squeeze out money for needles...hehe... But, the new business is picking up so I am hoping it will continue to get better.
Ya'll say a prayer for my new business... yours seem to get good answers!!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

:happy::clap::dance: They came today! So i will be able to start the socks and concentrate on just them!

Especially since i noticed a screwup in the baby sweater, at the bottom, with just another inch to go before starting the arms.:Bawling:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Weever: wonderful news on Elly! It's always amazes me how quickly the little ones heal. I missed the story, but glad to hear that it's gone well!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Weever, thanks for the update on Elly. All the hospital stuff will soon be a distant memory for you grownups and you'll have such joy watching her grow. I love to read happy news.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Nellie - I love your corner! Wish I could set aside an area for my wheel. Mine just sorta 'hangs out' in the room. lol!

KandM - Don't you love it when something arrives like that??? I am now waiting for some new harmony needles. Can't wait to get them! Just ordered them today and I have already checked 3 times to see if they have shipped! :teehee:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Mamaj, I'm waiting on an order from KnitPicks as well. Of COURSE it had to be shipped to the west side of the state...THEEEEN over to my side. I've been stalking the UPS site regularly.

However......., I'm not stalking the mail carrier. :nana: Poor guy is creeped out enough by the way members of this house appear out of nowhere when he transfers packages.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

too funny Lana!
Last week I was coming down our county road toward my drive (which is very very long and a really sad excuse for a road)
Anyway - The UPS guy was right almost to my drive way. He pulled in, backed out and came down the county road and met me. I kept thinking....hmmmm don't think I have a package coming, but you never know!
So we stop, I jump out, he looks at the box in his hand and just cracks up laughing....
Says - I just assumed it was your box, but it belongs to your neighbor! (1/4 mile up the road)
We both got a kick out of that. 

Do ya think I get too much stuff UPS????


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

weever said:


> Have at it, Lana. All I need is an extra hour or two in my day...or a maid.


I know the feeling, can we vote for a maid!!!!! I sent WIHH & Mama Johnson a bunch of old knitting books that were my mom's cause I just somehow knew that I wasn't going to start knitting again. I would love to learn how to spin but the wheels seem like they are expensive so I guess I will just dream!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

CC you don't have to have a wheel to spin. Lots of people spin on spindles.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep, spindles are awesome! There are some things I can do only on a spindle - haven't mastered the techniques on the wheel.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

OK, what is a spindle and where to you find them? I have tried to find classes around this area and no one seems to know where to go. Any ideas on some place to start looking?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, spindling!

Here is a vid with the very basics.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drXid5cT0y8[/ame]

Here are some spindles I made from canning jar lids, bamboo skewers, and cup hooks.











There are a lot of good videos on youtube. 

knitpicks carries spindles and rovings...
http://www.knitpicks.com/Accessories/__L300531.html


Whee, spinning is fun!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can spend about as much money on a spindle as a wheel or not. If you don't want to make one there is always Golding http://www.dropspindle.info/ringspindles Beautiful and fairly reasonably priced, or Bosworth http://www.journeywheel.com/content/section/4/96/ I don't own one of these but one day I will. I want a Moosie.

Have fun! We are hear for you. You can also search this forum there have been numerous threads on spinning on a spindle. Also at the top of this forum there is a sticky called 101's or something like that. Look in there for the Spinning 101 thread.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> So we stop, I jump out, he looks at the box in his hand and just cracks up laughing....
> Says - I just assumed it was your box, but it belongs to your neighbor! (1/4 mile up the road)
> We both got a kick out of that.
> 
> Do ya think I get too much stuff UPS????


We've had UPS, FedEx and DHL all call asking where we were, even had the DHL guy drive by while I was standing out by the highway trying to wave him down. :bash: It's not that we're that hard to find, more that the address doesn't make sense. 

Yay! My box came yesterday. Went to fair, kids tagged with their creepin' crud...at least I have something to keep me occupied.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I haven't had much time for knitting or spining this summer. I have been plucking along at a baby sweater, then had to start over. I am doing pretty good on the KAL which is my first try at socks, of course, i only have about 1/2 and inch of the cuff done, but still! 

I have a baby quilt i need to finish before this comming weekend. Two goats due to kid in mid Nov, fencing to get up for two bucks that will be here in Oct. and another goat due in Jan.

I am hoping i can make the spin in public this weekend with the guild i belong to, but not sure.

My garden did nothing this year, so no canning. Unless i can get my hands on some apples i got a few years ago. They made the best pie filling!

Shot my first groundhog yesterday. My dog treed it, it was young and the tree was leaning, so i got the 410 and got her right in the head. She was dead before she hit the ground. My son was so proud of me! (of course, he did not know i had about 5 more shells in my pocket incase i missed )

It has been so nice the last couple weeks, we have had the windows open and the house has had a nice airing out.

Time to start thinking of wood for the stoves and deer for the freezer. I am running low on that.
I think we are getting a hog to butcher as well. Looking forward to that!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

The air is pleasant here today. We had a tease week of cool temps, when I got to turn the a/c off. Then labor day the temps went up to over 90. This is the first day it has been cool and non humid since then. 
So I am getting to air out the house too. Love it!

Have lots of work to do (this is a lunch goof off!) so I may not get to knit until later tonight. I need to learn how to walk away from work, since I work at home it is hard to do.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I just bought a Jumbo Flyer and bobins for my Ashford Traditional. That should be here Monday. Now, i am working on the KAL, a baby sweater, and a baby rag quilt. The rag quilt needs to be done before this weekend.
In addition to all that, I still need to fix an area for the bucks i am getting next month.

Any body have some time they will sell cheap?:help:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

kandmcockrell, I'm in the same boat. Good luck to you...

At least it's cooled off a bit. We've thrown a couple of rams in with the first group of "ladies", and we're starting to think about harvesting. Pinto beans first, and then soybeans and corn. Must be fall!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

We all seem to be in the fall mode now that Labor Day is past. I know I am. I have pears that are making the house smell so good this evening-they'll get canned first thing in the morning. The garden got in late because of the weather, and didn't do much because of the weather-and now the weather is getting too cool at night to expect the warm fall days to make up for it. Oh well, I don't have the energy or time for canning at the moment.

I haven't been able to visit for nearly three weeks, and I missed you all. My daughter's wedding event was a lovely two day affair-filled from morning to evening with family, friends and new friends and family-to-be. There were people there from all over (many states and several countries), some of them I'd not seen in decades (-her father's family). It was wonderful and exhausting. The previous week was the "getting ready for school" week of work and inservices and all that 'stuff'. The past two weeks have been the weeks educators look forward to and dread-the first two weeks of the new school year. I feel drained this evening.

On the fiber front-I've been taking apart a shrug that my younger daughter found too tight for her new profession (she's the new PT) to re-knit the yarn into the shrug of her choice. It has taken several days because of the pattern and the type of stitches I used. If I'd know it would take so long.... Now all I need to do is reskein, wash and reknit... I only hope this time it fits her better.

I've been blessed to have a wild turkey hen roost with her 11 half-grown poults in the trees out by the barn. In the early mornings, they've been out by the mailbox when I go to get the newspaper. It's so funny to watch them all. Three of the little ones seem to be of the "duh-which way did they go" nature. I've seen them trapped in the pasture by the fencing the rest of the group just passed through, racing up and down and calling loudly for Mama to come rescue them. They always seem to be behind and unaware of where everyone else is heading. I don't know how she made it this far with all 11 of them still. Luck?


May you all find the perfect day this fall to watch the color's change, the stars against the deep night sky, and the moon rise over the mountain tops.

betty


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Betty, so glad ya'll had a nice wedding.

Your turkey story made me smile! Sounds like some of my ducks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Betty as usual your posts always fill me with a really warm feeling and wonderful images of you and your place. The Turkey family sounds wonderful I'm sure she chose your place because it is safe, inviting and free of most predators. See if you can get some pictures to share. I too am happy to hear that your daughter's wedding went well. Those events always seem to be so full of people, love, and good times. It is so good to be there enjoying but it is also so good to leave. At least for me it's that way.

Well Todd, the BF is gone. The 3 week stint has ended and we didn't kill each other  We both learned a lot. I tried many, many time to explain to him about how I treasure my alone time and space but that doesn't necessarily mean I want to be alone. This seems to be something he doesn't quite get. I've been more or less alone (with my kids for 13, w/o for 1-2) for 15 years. Having to share my space with another person is a learning event for me. Anyone have ideas on how to get someone to understand this? We had a good time together. I got a new roof on my porch out of the deal, woohoo! The time seemed to fly by and we didn't have enough time to do all that we wanted to do. 

Still plodding away on the Wallaby sweater for my DIL, I'm about halfway finished with the second sleeve, then it all gets attached and finished. I'll be interested to see how they have me do the hood. I really like this yarn, it is so soft.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Marchie, I married after several years as a single parent, and my DH was very much the 'guy in charge' in his previous house hold so we did a lot of pondering to shape our shared life! We have an interesting arrangement that involves 2 joined houses - Don't laugh ... infrastructure really has a lot to do with making it work. We lived nearby but separately for a few years (spending a lot of time in one another's houses) and eventually it made sense and we were ready to live in one house. We honestly had been prepared to get married and continue living in separate houses ... we knew we didn't want anyone else, but it took a good several years to figure out that we really COULD live in one house ... but it did have to be the RIGHT kind of house, with lots of space that can be 'mine' or 'his' - although we live in it like one big house of course, it eliminates a lot of negotation: I *can* ask his advice about where I hang pictures in 'my space' but I don't *have* to get his agreement. You'd be surprised how that kind of thing helped ease the transition. We had to agree which things each person had veto rights on ahead of time - turns out we share most decisions anyway, but eliminating some of the little stupid arguments by simply declaring Benevolent Dictatorship acceptable about a set of pre-agreeed issues made a huge difference.

I know it sounds really weird and antagonistic, but it isn't in practice. We just knew we had to work it all out and let it take as long as it needed. Being able to slowly spend more and more time together helped too - your long distance thing complicates matters, but I'm sure you can figure something out.

After 2 years married and 5 years (6? yeah, 6) together, I can say that I'd rather spend my time with my DH than with anyone else - but we often spend part of the evening in separate rooms ... rarely all of it though, anymore. We just miss each other too much now that we've gotten used to being together. 

Be happy to share my wisdom - such as it is - with anyone in similar circumstances. Message or PM any time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle thank you! I have more people who think I'm crazy that those who understand, including him. It doesn't help that his ex, was certifiable as well as a person who wanted to be alone, as in not with anyone at all. It's funny how difficult it is to explain to someone just what your "alone time" means to you. I know when I was married we just kind of fell into mutual flow of how the day went with a nice mix of alone time and time together. But even then I liked it when he travelled out of town. when it was just me and my kids, many of your know how much I valued my time when they went to their father's. I'm not sure if it is solitude I'm seeking or just time without expectations of others on me. Maybe it's both.

Frazzle I may PM you in the future, I really appreciate your input, thank you.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have not been getting much knitting done at all. I have been able to get a rag quilt together. I am checking seams, appearently my machine likes to hicup and skip, and stitching where needed and then cutting the blocks as I go. It looked awful until I started cutting the fringes that will rag. Now it is looking really cute.

It was 5" squares and i did 5 rows of 6 so it is small, but i figure they can tuck it around him in the car seat. It will also be small enough that he can handle it when he starts to walk. That is if he gets attached to it.

It is all bright colored with kids stuff, kinda an "I spy" look to it.

We have also been working on getting an oyster business up and running, cleaning out a shed for use of said business as well. I also sanded and primed the fasher board and scrolled iron supports for the carport yesterday. So I guess that means I need to top coat them today right? Guess I will be doing that when I get home after 5 today. Good thing I have chile in the crockpot!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Yesterday, I got a jumbo flyer and bobins for my Ashford traditional. I am so excited!!! Now I just need to finish the merino roving I have been working on so i can switch them out. 

I knew it was bigger, but this thing is MASSIVE compaired to the other one.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I haven't posted for a long while, but I do visit every now and then. So much good and bad has happened to you all. I hope it's only good from now on!
With Fall looming I am so happy to say goodbye to summer except it doesn't seem to want to say goodbye. It's been miserably hot and dry where we are--our soybean crop failed, and we've heard rumors that the guy who farms our land and half our county might be preparing to declare bankruptcy. I worked really hard in spring to bring my garden back from the neglect of last year when I was getting my parents moved only to lose a lot of it due to the drought! And all that after the floods that washed through in May--very wierd!
Despite the heat I did try to make a dent on my fiber stash by parking a spinning wheel under a ceiling fan and spinning away. I'm just finishing up the seventh color of what will I hope be an 8-color Fair Isle vest using true Fair Isle patterns. I just hope my yarn is all the same grist or the patterning won't show up the way it should. I've also just started a cardigan using the instructions from Barbara Walker's book Knitting from the Top. You try it on as you go, and in the end there will be no seams! I'm using handspun and putting a trellis pattern on the front and back. It's a great way to do a sweater --if it works!--but then there's the small problem of the math mistake I made when figuring out how much to decrease on the sleeves which means I'll have to rip out half a sleeve!

Frazzle, I read with interest about your woad extraction. I'd never heard of doing that for woad, but recently on the Natural Dyes list someone posted about a lady in Switzerland who makes woad balls from those bits of indigotin you got. I think my woad dyeing failed because my plants just don't have enough indigotin due to the heat and drought. After all Kentucky is not England where it was grown commercially. I did have a few nice solar dyeing samples, the best being black hollyhocks. In the past I've gotten just a bluish gray, but 3 months in the sun, and I got a lovely rose. 

March, I'm glad your 3-week trial worked out. I married late, and it took a while before DH realized that I need my space. Now he's totally supportive of letting me go--as long as I come back ! And so I did just that when the heat got to the point where I thought I might kill someone--I went off to visit my friend in Fair Isle for a few weeks Nothing glamorous--helped with the hay baling, fleece sorting, house cleaning, and loom warping, but just being where I could wear a sweater and coat was all I needed to set my head back on straight!

Enough of my rambles. Let's hope we all have a fiber-full fall!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Katherine, how sad about the drought. And the farmer in bankruptcy. A nearby large farmer dabbled in a housing development and (guess what?) when the economy tanked needed to come up with $$ fast. So he recently sold all his equipment at auction. I guess that means he's finally serious about retiring. The really sad thing is that his son was at the auction, bidding on enough machinery to keep the farm going. 

I also am a person who needs space. So I have a dh who works from home (farming) and is in and out all day long. And four kids (though two have flown the coop). And now inlaws and outlaws living within a stone's throw. No wonder I'm almost batty.

Gorgeous summer-like day, after a couple of weeks of late-Octobrrrrr.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi all. My heart is very heavy today. I am just really sad and came here to cry on ya'lls shoulders. Over the past couple of months we have had some weird things happening out here. My cats disappeared one at a time, about 2 weeks apart. In fact, my neighbor probably had 100+ cats, and I have seen very very few of them. (that is weird! They are usually everywhere) My cats were precious, they groomed us like we were cats, loved on us, kissed us (literally!) and were just always here in the midst of our family. Well, 3 cats gone, and I was heart broken. Then a small wethered goat disappeared. He was headed for freezer camp, so I just dealt with that. Several ducks and chickens are gone.
All of these - without a trace. zero. No fur. No feathers. No sign of a fight.
My LGD is getting old. I have been turning her son out with her every night, and she is training him well. 
Yesterday I let the goats and sheep out of the pen to eat. It is so hot and dry, things are wilted, even the oak trees. Well, the goats were a little difficult to round up at milking time ( an hour later ) It took us 2 1/2 hours to find them. We have 26 acres of heavy brush, so that sometimes happens. 
My sheep were not to hard to find - except one. My little Shadow. She is a Shetland, and sorta small. Got her name because she likes people. Will follow you around, just behind you like a Shadow. Just day before she was following me up and down the clothes line. 
In fact, when the other sheep and goats go way off in the woods, she stays up by the house and barn. Never really goes too far.
She is gone. Not a trace. Nothing nowhere nohow. I walked the woods most of the day yesterday calling her (she always always answered when I called) I was hoping and praying I would come out this morning and find her waiting by the gate. She is not there. She is just gone. Without a trace. Like aliens beamed her up. Just gone. I am heart sick. She was special. (great fiber to boot) and I miss her.

And now, my LGD's are not out there. Lassie is getting old, she is going on 6 1/2 years old. That is getting up there for a Pyr. She has been on the couch a lot more lately, and sending Bandit, her son on the guard missions, laying in the drive watching. I have been calling and checking for them since 6 a.m. The last I saw them was 11 last night. laying out in the yard.

If they disappear I will be truly broken hearted. I have so very much to do today, and I can't even think. Feels like half my family is gone.

ok, thnx for listening. I need a kleenex.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I am so relieved! My dogs are back!!! That really helps, I was sorta beside myself a little while ago. Sorry ya'll for being such a cry baby.

ok, I have tons of work to do for some customers. I gotta focus.
Ya'll are my second family. So glad I can come here and not be afraid of being talked bad to.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh MamaJ I am so sorry. This has to be worrying for you and your family.

I was thinking of rustlers too. It is too odd that there is no trace, if an animal were taking them you would think you would a) find a sign of a struggle b) the LGD would bark or alert c) you would hear something or see something.

I'd check with neighbors all over and see what they think and are doing.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Mamaj so sorry. My cats are penned in a gazebo because when my neighbor's free range cats disappeared slowly but surely I learned that that's a sign of coyotes. Then one day I saw a mangy coyote walking our back field. Just a thought. I hope the rest of your dear critters are safe.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh that is so disheartening! I hope you are able to find out what's going on.  I'm especially sorry about your cats and Shadow. (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, goodness, mamaj. I agree with the "keep watch" comment. Time to find out what's happening. That is altogether too much to overlook. Hugs...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh MamaJ, we understand! Been there, done that and it IS heart rending!

Hope you find the critters safe and sound - we did lose one lamb this year without a trace, but she was a bottle baby and would sometimes wander off, but with no mama to bellow for her we think either she took sick and died outside the pasture (in which case the dogs woudln't raise a fuss) or a very sneaky predator got her. We did lose half our chickens this year to coyotes and/or hawks - the dogs usually guard the whole property but the coyotes had figured out how to sneak in when they were over on the far side and grab a chicken and be gone before anyone noticed. 

Maybe round everyone up at night if you can, with a LGD in the pen? Easier said than done, I know! Hugs to you!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses MamaJ. We took a bit hit on cats & poultry this year. Turned out to be hawks

ForeRunner has fallen deeper into the grips of the fiber arts. Just barely over a week after casting on his first stitch and he has 2 WIP.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> ForeRunner has fallen deeper into the grips of the fiber arts. Just barely over a week after casting on his first stitch and he has 2 WIP.


Bwa, ha, ha!! Just what the world needs, more left-handed knitters! :rock:
I am absolutely psyched for him. 

Puppies!? <taps foot>


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, late this morning my dogs found 'parts' of my Shadow. The first to show up was her hide. I swear I have NEVER seen anything like it! She was skinned clean, with a huge - and I mean huge - hole in the middle of the back. Then a leg showed up, sharp splintery bone. Now I know without a doubt she is gone. I guess I can stop wondering.
DH was upset (maybe cause I kept crying!) So he called the local Game Warden.
Game Warden said it surely sounds like a Cougar or very large Bobcat.
He also said it is illegal to hunt them. BUT since it is attacking our livestock, we can/should shoot it and then call him to come tag it and weigh it and take records. He said then he will give it to us and we can stuff it (I may feed the darn thing to the dogs!) 
He strongly suggested we hunt it, because we would continue having problems until it is gone. He says that Coyotes - and we have plenty out here - will kill and eat there, leaving a mess. Since she just went poof and disappeared and then the dogs found her hide later with that bite it was for sure a big cat. Now, the goat was small for a nubian/alpine but bigger than some dogs, and my little shadow was on the small side, but still a sheep!
So I figure it is a good sized cat to carry them off like that.

Anyway - I am coming to terms with it now, and the guys are planning a hunt. I want to tan the hide and feed the meat to the dogs. Wouldn't that be justice???

ok, it's been a long day of work, church, and more work. I think I will go knit the kinks out of my day. 
Thank you so much, I knew ya'll would understand.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

So sorry mamaj. I would deffienetly tan that hide. Then maybe drape it over a chair or sofa, the bed, or use it as a rug.

Hope your guys can get em quickly.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, man. I'm so sorry...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Bwa, ha, ha!! Just what the world needs, more left-handed knitters! :rock:
> I am absolutely psyched for him.


I am too!

I'm trying to convince him the bulky yarn he's spun up already will be perfect for the mittens he wants to make. Sent him a mitten pattern using 2 needles. that will probably be his 3rd project.



> Puppies!? <taps foot>


I know, I know, I know, i know. Paul has the camera today and it would have been a perfect time for photos. They're beautiful, and smart! A couple already respond to their names. We're working on 'Sit' and introducting them to farm animals. They've already learned cats are pretty cool, until you treat them like another puppy ... then they sharp claws!

Oh wow, MamaJ. You better start taking a firearm when you take your walks from now on.

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Shadow.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

MamaJ, I'm so sorry for all your losses. At least you have some idea of what is happening although I'm sure it was heart-breaking to find Shadow in bits and pieces. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

So,so sorry for you Mamaj. We had a bobcat a few years ago that took a setting duck off her nest. It was heartbreaking watching her mate call for her for a week. Bobcats are sneaky and often leave parts of an animal, coming back for the leftovers later. I know 'cause that's how we got rid of the varmint, if you know what I mean. It's well worth a sleepless night or 2 to get rid of it. At least it sounds like your game warden is helpful.

Cyndi, the scarf photos on the other thread look great.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> we lost several head of cattle (not just calves but full grown cows) to a big cat years ago when I lived in East Texas and the game department sent out trappers.
> 
> Finding Shadow must have been devastating. I'm so sorry for you.


I guess East Texas has more big cats than folks realize.
I have heard rumors of a blank panther being spotted in the bottoms out here. Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I am too!
> 
> I'm trying to convince him the bulky yarn he's spun up already will be perfect for the mittens he wants to make. Sent him a mitten pattern using 2 needles. that will probably be his 3rd project.


Could I beg a copy of that pattern??? I could use my first homespun for the same thing!



MullersLaneFarm said:


> Oh wow, MamaJ. You better start taking a firearm when you take your walks from now on.
> 
> I'm so very sorry for the loss of Shadow.


I'm thinkin' that 20 gauge shotgun needs to sit a bit and I should take my 30/30. My goats and sheep are grounded. yup. stuck in the front pen, and they are NOT happy! I have to go buy hay today. Not much in the woods anymore for them to scrounge anyway.
However, Bandit is thrilled to be off his chain all day as well as all night. Now...if he will just prove he can do his job.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> Could I beg a copy of that pattern??? I could use my first homespun for the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the warden mention anything about being able tto borrow a trap? Wish you were closer a friend has one that we some times share. We used it this spring for coyotes. But it was built for big cats. At least you know have the knowledge to deal with your problem. I think the hide would be a beautiful rug and think about the justice of walking all over it. Would be a goregous rug if it was a black panther. Make sure all you 2 legged family stays safe until your problem is solved.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness! That's downright scary! Yes, be safe out there doing the chores!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all! I hope everyone's critters, kids, selves and yarn stashes are safe from predators large and small!

I'm on week 2 of a whalloping viral infection (plus ear infection for added value) - and very grateful to my family who are taking such good care of me. I am finally well enough to knit again (yes, a whole week went by in which I was far too sick to even pick up the needles - can you imagine??) ... and I'm back with a vengeance!

I made a Dead Fish Hat  for a Christmas present (started that before I got sick and about 20 rows in, I was down for the week ... but it's done now and very funny!) .. spun up 87 teeny tiny metres of cashmere/angora/Icelandic yarn and made a neck cowl vaguely inspired by the Knitty Tudora pattern, but only vaguely ... and I've just cast on for another Swallowtail Shawl out of some absolutely gorgeous satsumo orange Lorna's Laces sock yarn that I got from Flannelberry when I saw her at Olds this summer. 

I'm gonna knit while I have the time on the couch and energy to do so!

Oh ... and I had contemplated the Hiya Hiya circs before, we'd had some discussion about them. I picked up just 3 sets (so not the interchangeables, just 3 in the sizes I needed - 2 bamboo, one metal) and I used the bamboo for the neck cowl. Oh my goodness, are they awesome! Sooo light! I'm using the metal ones for the Swallowtail and loving them so far. They are hollow, and don't feel cold to the touch - but sturdy enough for the k2tog etc that I'm doing in the lace.

Be well, everyone!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

MamaJ; I'm sorry for your loss. We've been seeing alot of them this year for the first time ever. When the livestock is threatened the predator is eliminated.

I've spent the past few weeks trying to finish up WIP. It's not been easy since I failed to mark where I stopped and often have to search for the pattern that was being used. My biggest downfall has been leaving projects to sit simply because the ends weren't weaved in.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle I'm glad to hear you are on the mend. Whatever it is you had it sure sounds nasty. I've used some of the Hiya hiya dpn's, they are stainless steel and love them. I can't remember if I have any of their circs.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh MamaJ! I'm so sorry about your Shadow. 

We had a cougar take down a fair lamb of our neighbor's last spring. Problem was, the hounds couldn't track it well because our ground was so dry. Might be why your dogs are having a hard time. 

Hoping that cat is taken care of quickly!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm a ditz! FINALLY posted the new FAC Please post here http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4681743#post4681743

Thanks!


----------

